# Hows this for the first truck post?



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

HOPE YALL LIKE THIS ONE, :werd:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks man, i wish i could sell this thing. Its more like a yard ornament now days


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a nice truck man. nice looking lift too. dang!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

u cant sell a drips oil drops grease everywhere DODGE kinda truck jk i like the lift are those kings or fox coilovers


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

king


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o here is mine btw 










and no it isnt a street truck either like most lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

king coils, mine is a pavement pounder, I built it for shows, but Im thinking its about time to get it out in the mud. I dont show anymore due to drag racing obligations and nobody will buy it because of the law enforcement in my state so i might as well enjoy it huh. That Ford looks good BTW,


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys,


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice trucks guys.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good lookin' Trucks fellas! 

I sold my old Z-71 this past weekend here are a couple pics, it has been and still was a d*#n good truck.




















And here is the new steed!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonka, how much lift do you have on your truck and what size tires are you running?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

6in with 35's but you can fit 37's w/ a little modifying and man i love your interior just like my brothers truck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First, THAT DODGE IS FREAKIN HUGE!  :rockn:



Second, TX4PLAY, Good choice on the new truck! :bigok:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> o here is mine btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How many coors lights did it take before you slammed her in the
mudhole??
I can't do that with my daily driver. Wish I could, but walking to work's NOT AN OPTION. LOL!!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

YOU DO KNOW I'M JUST PLAYIN' WITH YOU????

RIGHT??????

I'm a ford guy myself.



Ps. Stuck in an imports body.



Just sayin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sookiesmacker said:


> I'm a ford guy myself. Stuck in an imports body.


Me Too.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sookie you dont even know what your talking about. that isnt my daily driver i have a little truck to drive everyday. that ford is my weekend truck to take the lady out in but you wouldnt know about that.....


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I couldn't resist, this is gonna be my new money pit for the next few months...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell yeah son


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## 2000trx300 (Jun 17, 2009)

this is my pride and joy...i am working on gettin a bigger lift and fitting 40's under her...but remember i am only 16..lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good lookin bowtie!


----------



## 2000trx300 (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*87 GMC Jimmy*

Here is mine. I got it for me and my son (15) to have something to work on together. The body's in great shape. The engine and tranny are solid. I need to change the front and rear gears to 4.11, and the interior needs a lot of work. It has a 4" Superlift and 35x12.50 Buckshot Maxxis Mudders on it. We love the removable hard top!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good there hambone! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hambone_22345 said:


> Here is mine. I got it for me and my son (15) to have something to work on together. The body's in great shape. The engine and tranny are solid. I need to change the front and rear gears to 4.11, and the interior needs a lot of work. It has a 4" Superlift and 35x12.50 Buckshot Maxxis Mudders on it. We love the removable hard top!


 
:haha::haha:I like it!!!:rockn:


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

That thing is clean!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice looking Z71! :rockn: Man I miss my FX4 Crew Cab! Traded it in for my ol lady's new car


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thanks!*



jctgumby said:


> :haha::haha:I like it!!!:rockn:


Yeah, it needs a lot of work, but it's gonna be good for father/son quality time.

I'm also looking to trade up to a new 2500 GMC Duramax Z71, or an F250 Ford XLT.

I can't quite decide. I've always been a GMC/Chevy guy, but they kind of ticked me off with the whole bailout thing. That's the only reason I'm considering a Ferd...


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Look what me and the bank just bought!*

2009 Ford F250 Super Duty 4x4 Lariat - Powerstroke

This thing oughtta pull a big load of 4-wheelers !

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow..... Ok I officially dont like you now... haha.. j/k!

That is a FINE lookin ford. I'd love to have one. Only, maroon/tan 2-tone w/ king ranch.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

here is my daily driver 








and my toy, its an 04 Z71 with cam, stall, headers and custom tune


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> here is my daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides, you forget to mention your less than happy little lady in your toy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea lol, she was ready to go. she hates my toys because i spend more time with them lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Haha I have the exact same problem Im always hearing " You love your fourwheeler more than me".


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

RDWD said:


> Haha I have the exact same problem Im always hearing " You love your fourwheeler more than me".


I "used" to hear that, now I'm single......


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ouch, Im trying to balance her and my hobbies the best I can so I don't end up single. As much as I give her a hard time I still like having her around she is a great woman.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

This is my old "beast" 98 Grand Limited with the 5.9L Skyjacker lift, Rockford drivelines custom drive shaft, some exhaust work and a little bit of stuff under the hood. I miss that ole jeep (not the gas bill though)


















































Now I am just running a 1995 F-150 with a 302 hoping she lasts me until spring when I sell my house and buy my new Tacoma before I build my next place.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice cherokee!

Wish I had both...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my ideal is something like this










but dreaming it looks like this..










i want a tundra!!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the Tundra's but have settled on the Tacoma for my next ride once I make a profit off this house I am flipping. PLan is to pay for it in cash and then just have one bill payment (mortgage) when I am in my next place. Something like this one, Extd cab 4.0L V^ with the 6 speed manual tranny in black though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought about tacoma. i've liked those for a long while as well. I saw a few recently though and i dont think I could fit the brute in the bed. Well, at least not in the double cab tacoma.
i want something big. Something i can drag another car around and not know it's back there.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i thought about tacoma. i've liked those for a long while as well. I saw a few recently though and i dont think I could fit the brute in the bed. Well, at least not in the double cab tacoma.
> i want something big. Something i can drag another car around and not know it's back there.


That is my one fear the brute in the back. NOt sure how well it will fit and I know the tail gates are no good for the weight of loading and unloading the bikes you have to get an aftermarket gate for them so they don't bend. Tundra would be sweet but at 54K up here where I am for a new one I am probably never going to see one unless I find a smoking deal on a used one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

look for the Tundra TRD Rock edition... you'll fall in love...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

This one...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yummy......... the one i saw at the dealer had the rims & BFG's on it, had good look, good stance... it was SEXY :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, that one is moving but you can see the white lettering of the BFGs and the wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah, i found a close up still of the rim:

Double Cab or CrewMax Color-keyed grille surround, front bumper Accessory shift knob and pedal covers 
Standard Bed Tundra Grade matte-black rear bumper TRD Rock Warrior bed decal 
5.7L V8 with 6-speed automatic Bilstein® shocks (from TRD Off-Road Package)

Black or Super White only, with black interior 17-inch TRD forged alloy wheels with BFGoodrich® All-Terrain T/A KO tires






























it looks a lot better/meaner in person than it does in pics... lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I was at the muffler shop putting some Flowmasters on my new truck and there was a guy there that had a black 'TRD Rock Edition' still had paper tags on it and he had them put straight piped true duals (no mufflers) and that m'fer sounded bad.......azzz to say the least. It was hard to associate that good of V8 sound from a Toyota.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah... I want one but, no way I could afford it! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that sure is a lot of stuck Toyota's i think they need a Chevy to come help


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. that wasnt even a COOL tundra that was Old School one!


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

My baby, Getting 6" lift 18" black wheels and 35" Cooper STT's after the first of the year


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice sierra


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright guys, this is an old project that I started when I was 14yrs old. I finished it when I was a senior in High School. It's an 86' 1-ton Chevy that I learned to drive in with a briefcase behind me so I could reach the pedals! lol. 

Dana 60 up front and GM 14 bolt in the rear. 4:88 gears and detroit locker in the rear. SM465 4-Speed transmission, NP205 gear driven transfercase. 9" suspension lift and 3" body lift with 39.5x15-16.5 Super Swamper TSL's. Balance and blueprinted 462ci big block assymbled with ARP bolts. 6-angle valve job on stock heads, Edelbrock air gap intake, 1.8 roller rockers, chrome molley push rods, Isky 580 solid lift cam, hypereutectic flat top pistons, headers, MSD 6AL ignition w/7000RPM rev limiter chip, MSD Blaster 3 ignition coil, MSD 8.5mm plug wires, Holley 750 vacume secondary carb, AutoMeter 5" tack w/shift light.

I drove this thing through High School during the build. It was built more for performance/drivability than looks, as you can tell. Haven't played with it in awhile, can't afford to with school and other hobbies.


















Here is a short vid of us trying to do a burnout last year with bleach. Of course, it launched a little out of the bleach but it was still fun!

500hp Burnout Video by Dick's Powersports - MySpace Video


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> nice sierra


 thanks


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Now I'm ready for a 2500 HD, can't fit the bike in the hummer!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to be into the big, lifted, dirty rides. I got tired of pulling people out and washing them. I stay on the asphalt now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice tahoe!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want one of the new ones. They are spensive tho!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I think i'll end up with a chevy like this one. 2500WT 4x4.
I cant see paying 650+ a month for a truck even though the tundra kicks!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

them new Tahoe's are sharp, Ive been trying to talk the old lady into trading here grand Cherokee in on one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> I think i'll end up with a chevy like this one. 2500WT 4x4.
> I cant see paying 650+ a month for a truck even though the tundra kicks!


 
I think the brute will fit in that bed!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that truck has rollup windows and no cd player =/


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck i dunno. it's just what they show when you configure it. 
they wouldnt let me put rims, lift and 44 boggers on it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

A little hard to see but here is the inside. It has 3 tv's, all leather, 2 10's, 3rd row, it's got it all. Not sure if anyone paid attention, but it is one of only a few white with the white grille directly from chevy. Most have the black grille (even on white tahoe's) or they have the aftermarket chrome or ltz chrome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your house must be paid for.... lol :rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

my girlfriends got the same tahoe except blue... Where do u put your fourwheeler?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> my girlfriends got the same tahoe except blue... Where do u put your fourwheeler?


 
Girlfriends? how many do you have..lol can you share..j/k


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

haha, I always share!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It won't fit in the bed of anything anyway. We also usually take my truck for more room so I have 3 bikes or so on my trailer.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

good pic


----------



## blazerman83 (Sep 4, 2009)

a few of my toys


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i miss my K5, its sitting on 49's now


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I think I have narrowed my choices down for the new truck come spring. Either a F-250 Super Duty Super Cab short box with the Turbo Diesel


or the F-150 SVT Raptor










Wanted a Tacoma and all but for the money they want for one, its just too much, if I am going to spend that kind of cash I may as well drop a little bit more and get a full size.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

beavel said:


> or the F-150 SVT Raptor http://assets0.motorator.com/uploads/comment_images/0000/0103/Ford_Raptor_2.jpg
> 
> .


Thats a SWEET lookin truck! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

for the money they want for a titan , tacoma or the tudra can geta diesel 3/4 and can do and haul more with it... diesel all the way for me .....and the new tundra are fugly


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd love to have a F-250 crew but I just cant afford that much truck on so little salery....  Not along w/ a house payment anyway. I should have bought my *** a brand new F250 Crew Lariat Fx4, and moved into a card board box. haha...


----------



## savage brute (Oct 5, 2009)

This one of my old trucks I got bored with and sold. (its a chevy 2500hd) now i have the black one (78 chevy) to play with for a while and spend my $$ on. may put it up for sale but havent decided. I bought it almost completely stock.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice trucks! welcome to the forum!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Two super nice trucks but man I really dig that '78 :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice trucks,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## savage brute (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks guys! the 78 def gets alot of attn and it isnt even done! i havent even touched the body yet! if I still have it next summer then itll probably have the body done and bigger motor, etc. heres 2 other pix from when I was just finishing up the lift and wheels and tires.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Once again nice truck!


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got this, 390 Hp is nice :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations thunderhead007! nice looking truck.
Those have locking from and rear diff dont they?
my mom's durango has the 5.7L HEMI and it has a 4Lock setting on the 4x4.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think the power wagon's are the only ones that have the actual lockers, most have the limited slips. could be wrong though


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> congratulations thunderhead007! nice looking truck.
> Those have locking from and rear diff dont they?
> my mom's durango has the 5.7L HEMI and it has a 4Lock setting on the 4x4.


It says limited slip on the paperwork. But on the 4x4 selector switch it does say 4Lock, but I think thats MOPAR's way of saying 4-high, because the next setting in the selector switch is 4-low.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice lookin dodge!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im lovin that 78 chevy very nice and badace and those new dodges gotta ride nice with coils all the way around them. i love the look too some dont but i seen one lifted and it looked BA


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's mine, it's a pavement pounder but that engine in those titans are a beast with a few tweaks. It'll roast those 305/35/24's with ease. I'm wanting to lift it with some 33's or 35's for the "pre-runner" look.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like those titans


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

They are nice. I love the power they have and all the room they have inside. I put a bully dog programmer on mine and REALLY woke up that engine.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

03 4wd hemi w/ 4:10's... or as i call it, Tundra eater.... lol I use it, but not like i used to use my trucks.. gets too expensive to repair...

Im drooling over the new Ram's but I just bought a house, so it must wait...


----------



## Poosh (Jul 30, 2009)

*Heres my K5*

Big bird. The never ending money pit.


----------



## 99prairie4x4 (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice truck eric:bigeyes:, i would love to own one of thoes one day haha


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is my Tahoe and yes its not just for looks


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

See what i mean


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is one of me and my buddy playing in the mud pit


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

We dug it out this August now its too deep for our trucks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking Tahoe, made me cringe when i saw it in the mud though


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my new truck. 2005 F250 FX4 diesel.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice truck and Brutes


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

That was the first time that truck has ever seen mud. Pulling two 4 wheelers up to red creek. Definately enjoyed it.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice truck for sure I miss mine getting to the point were I need another getting stressful pulling our bikes with my Tahoe thinking a Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD Truck 4X4 of course would do the job nicely but our budget won't allow it at this time


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice tahoe & F250!!


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't afford the V8 right now.. Settled for this!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good looking ranger, the way gas is going i wish i had a v6


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

my dads rat rod









my old truck









my new truck


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

30backs i like the rat rod my cousin and his dad built one and i want to build one


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

my 09 gmc z71, i rarely drive it now. only to my land to run the tractor and work!

and my old 72 land cruiser, i put a stroker in then sold like an idiot before i bought the land.

and my tahoe i had a ton of motor work and tranny work in i had for 9 years and sold.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll drive the GMC around for ya... :rockn: haha..


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks me and my dad just finished up a 49 dodge on bags


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

heres my 94 ram 2500 Cummins Diesel. 9in lift and 37's. i have new xd rims for it just sittin in my garage. I cant wait to put them on but i dont really have the extra money for tires right now. haha anyways , here she is


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Dodge, all I got is a 95 Ram 2wd.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*The GREEN MACHINE*


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*78 f 250*

this is how it looks now







this is how we go to the riding grounds!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn: Can't beat an old FORD.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Unless its with a new TOYOTA. 

I work on Fords...I drive a Toyota!

Fabtech adjustable coilovers, Fabtech AAL, rear with Pro comp ES series shocks, pro comp 1079's with 285/75/16 Kumho Roadventure M/T's, 3.4l 5pd, Centerforce clutch, Fidanza Flywheel, TG Rock Sliders, Detroit truetrac, 4.10 gears, 2LO option, DDM HID's, AEM Bruteforce Intake, blah blah blah blah...

A few in the mud.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

A few on the rocks...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking trucks


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*My daily driver*


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> haha.. that wasnt even a COOL tundra that was Old School one!


dont hate on old tundras! i know they look pretty gey but there nice trucks


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, here y'all go.. i just found this thread..

this is how my jeep and 4 wheelers get around:

2005 5.9L 4x4 Dodge










Here's what it tows:

2004 Jeep Wrangler










and here's an action shot of my main toy:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rigs!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet flex on that wrangler for sure...Needs a little more than that D35 up front tho !


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Sweet flex on that wrangler for sure...Needs a little more than that D35 up front tho !


 
who said it was a dana 35? and jeeps come with either a dana 35 or 44 in the rear dana 30 in the front.. it has dana 44's f/r.. :haha:


----------



## x1LSUTigerfan (Jan 18, 2010)

heres mine 1993 K1500 Z71, stock 350, glasspack wit 2-3/4in tips, 08 Z71 rims, some jams, two 8.5 foot whips, cobra cb radio.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thems some nice trucks!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Jeep I've never owned one but rode in several best off road vehicle ever built IMO 
Don't get me wrong I like atv's but after riding all day in a Jeep that's covered with mud beat all to crap getting out without a speck of mud on ya is nice


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

SNOW DAY!!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well fellas if everything goes as planned this beast could be mine by end of month, but more then likely wont be ready to buy until April.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice even though its a FORD


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

WOW, got a lil something goin on in my shorts looking at the rig, VERY NICE TRUCK, like b e a utiful machine......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! SICK FORD!!!!!!


Tacoma... I might need to sneak one of your's into the calender.... :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

uppidycon said:


> who said it was a dana 35? and jeeps come with either a dana 35 or 44 in the rear dana 30 in the front.. it has dana 44's f/r.. :haha:


 
looks small....what size tires are those?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

tacoma_2002 said:


> looks small....what size tires are those?


those are 37x13.5x15's pit bull rockers..


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

well thats why it looks small!


----------

